# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPM et Urbanisation

## ludovic.fernandez

Bonjour  tous,

J'aimerai partager vos expriences concernant les BPM et l'Urbanisation des SI. Je suis personnellement en charge de la conception d'un BAM s'integrant  une solution BPM pour de grands SI bancaires et j'ai le regret de constater que trs peu de personnes sont aujourd'hui au point sur ce sujet. C'est pourquoi je m'adresse aux Gurus de Dveloppez.com 

En effet, alors que la tendance consiste  urbaniser les SI, les outils aujourd'hui utiliss pour analyser les processus mtiers me semblent fortement limits. Je m'explique.

Imaginons un processus mtier partant d'un mainframe M vers un bus Middleware B et des services S1,...,Sn. Chaque application se retrouvent alors tre une blackbox pour les autres.

Deux scnarii mes viennent  l'esprit:
1) J'importe les donnes contrles par chaque BAM resp.  B, M et {S} que j'aggrge avec des informations complmentaires (Contrle des interfaces rseau, Network, DB Time, CPU ...) dans une solution de BPM.

2) J'utilise uniquement une solution de BPM et je perd en qualit d'information puisque je ne connais que les informations transitant entre les Blackboxes.

C'est donc pour la solution 1 que j'ai opt (ce qui m'arrange puisque personne ne serait capable de retourner des informations pointues sur les services que je contrle). Or, ceci n'est peut-tre qu'une simple vision des choses.

En exemple : un processus mtier consiste  crer de nouveaux emprunts bancaires. Dans ce processus, certains traitements sont faits en temps rel comme la validation des informations et d'autres en Batch comme la simulation de l'emprunt. Or, dans mes KPI, je suis interess  la fois par des infos de faible granularit comme la dure totale ou moyenne de traitement pour le Retail et des informations plus pointues pour le Corporate :

- je concde un emprunt  plusieurs entreprises du CAC 40 et je veux savoir pourquoi le traitement Batch est longlong; en consquence, je veux connatre  la fois le nombre de collatraux et de garanties impliques etc... des informations mtiers.

- je veux savoir si les informations qui posent problmes sont de nature  avoir un impact business puisque les informations provenant de ma succursale Corporate ont une priorit suprieure  celle de mes agences Retail

- je veux tre capable de suivre un contrat au sens business au travers toutes les interfaces et malgr des mapping successifs e.g., la cration du contrat cre un client CRM, un contrat bancaire, un contrat au sens SRM ...

- etc.

Bref,  l'heure des SOA, j'ai le sentiment que les BPM sont gnralement de la poudre aux yeux.

Vous remerciant,
L.

----------


## souviron34

euh.....

L'emploi abusif des sigles n'est peut-tre pas fait pour nous faire partager ton problme :

entre  BPM, BAM, "B, M, {S}", BlackBoxes, KPI, Retail, Corporate, SRM, SOA .................

 :8O:   :8O:   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::roll::   ::?:   :8O:

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

Je m'explique une nouvelle fois sommairement :

Un systeme d'information (SI) est un aujourd'hui represente comme une ville avec des quartiers, des immeubles et des routes permettant l'echange d'informations. Or pour que le maire puisse prendre des decisions adaptees, il convient de lui reporter des donnees pertinantes concernant sa ville i.e., le management d'un SI a de meme besoin de collecter un ensemble d'indicateurs cle (KPI) pour assurer la reussite de son projet. Ainsi, le Business Process Management (BPM) vient a son aide en permettant de monitorer un certain nombre d'activites quotidiennes dites critiques (BAM) mais aussi exceptionnelles comme une upgrade et tout ceci en accord avec une demarche qualite comme CMMi ou 6Sigma.

Mon propos s'inscrit dans cette demarche et plus particulierement sur la maniere de monitorer des activites critiques au travers un SI complexe et actuel comme une architecture orientee services (SOA). Dans ce genre d'architecture, il est commun de connecter un Mainframe a des solutions partenaires dediees comme un ERP via un bus Middleware comme Websphere. En consequence, un processus metier consistera par exemple a creer un compte en banque au travers du SI comme on pourrait imaginer un inconnu s'etablissant dans une nouvelle ville. Il doit s'enregistrer a la Mairie puis se deplacer entre differents services comme EDF, France telecoms pour etablir de nouveaux contrats. Tous ces contrats ne representent pour le Maire qu'un processus : est-il facile pour un nouvel arrivant de s'etablir dans ma ville ? Est-ce que les differents services proposes sont fiables et efficaces ? 

Le probleme ici est que le maire ne peut connaitre que les statistiques etablies par EDF puisque l'entreprise n'est pas sous son autorite. De meme, dans le SI, connaitre les statistiques sur un ERP releve des interfaces proposees. Le reporting global quant a lui devra contenir des informations sur chaque systeme et les connexions associees dans un principe de suivi de l'action. Le Maire ne veut pas connaitre le temps necessaire a l'etablissement d'un contrat chez EDF mais le temps moyen necessaire a l'arrivant pour recevoir chez lui l'electricite (c'est mon Retail). 

Si le maire decide de s'interesser aux entrerpises installees dans la zone industrielle, les indicateurs seront beaucoup plus precis de par l'importance a l'economie de sa ville. (Corporate).

Maintenant, si on revient dans un SI, on se doute bien qu'une transaction passe par differents systemes via differents Mapping et ainsi une possible perte de l'indicateur car une non maitrise de l'ensemble des solutions.

----------


## kromartien

Mmmmmmhhh .... Qui peut le plus peut le moins ?

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

> Mmmmmmhhh .... Qui peut le plus peut le moins ?


Je ne sais pas trop ce que tu entends par l. J'imagine que tu parles de la distinction que je fais par la "prioritisation" des processus mtiers mais il est essentiel, comme pour les logs ou autres notifications, de ne pas submerger les gros systmes par la gnration d' informations inutiles. Non pour moi, le point critique rside dans le simple fait que l'on ne peut pas achever un BPM sur une urbanisation dont les composantes ne sont pas contrles ou tout du moins, si l'on ne peut pas agir sur le code des services eux-mmes.

C'est pourquoi, j'attendais un retour d'exprience d'autres personnes impliques dan les BPM.

L.

----------


## saisas

Bonjour,

j'ai travaill il y a longtemps  l'urbanisation du systme d'information de Crdit Agricole (le modle VEGA que les moins de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaitre). Je ne sais pas exactement ce que tu attends de ton post, mais voici quelques lments pour ta rflexion :

1. l'urbanisation fait rfrence  la notion de ville, parce que l'on retrouve d'une part la notion de quartier (quartier des affaires, des commerces, rsidentiels, ...) et que comme dans une ville, l'essentiel est de pouvoir circuler. L'urbanisation est donc une affaire de communication!

2. plus le SI est grand, plus les choses sont complexes, et plus il est difficile de se dplacer entre quartier. Et comme SI ou pas SI, il faut que les choses se fassent (tu n'imagines pas un banquier ne pas traiter ton chque de remise), ce qui n'est pas fait par l'informatique est fait par les utilisateurs. C'est le fameux "processus mtier" (ton BMP ?) qui complte les traitements informatiques

3. comme dans une ville on ne peut pas "tout raser", et l'existant tient une forte part dans l'urbanisme du SI. Et c'est pour cela qu'il faut tout le talent d'un architecte pour planifier l'urbanisation, et qu'elle se fait gnralement "quartier par quartier".

Les russites que j'ai connues dans ce domaine se sont toutes passes de la manire suivante :

a) on dveloppe un systme de communication entre les diffrentes applications (cela va du fichier interface jusqu' des systmes complexes de "message queueing")
b) on ajoute de nouvelles applications "plus modernes" et on dporte petit  petit les anciennes fonctions vers la nouvelle application
c) on supprime les anciennes applications lorsque elles sont compltement vides de leur substance
d) en attendant, c'est l'utilisateur qui fait le lien en rlant contre le SI

A plus dans la discussion.

----------


## Sniper37

Bonjour,




> Bonjour  tous,
> Bref,  l'heure des SOA, j'ai le sentiment que les BPM sont gnralement de la poudre aux yeux.
> Vous remerciant,
> L.


Si tu regardes de prs ce que c'est le BPM (Business Process Management), tu va rapidement te rendre compte que les diffrents sytems BPM sont bass sur la SOA. tu utilise lequel..? tu as regard ce que fait SAP  XI ?
Le BPM ce n'est pas la  solution pour l'urbanisation, mais une partie de la dmarche d'urbanisation.
le BPM est une mthode qui ncessite la conaissances des diffrents processus mtiers, la phase de modlisation des process parait trs importante, ensuite, ces processus abstraits au dpart , deviendront executables  l'aide d'un moteur de process, ce moteur se chargera de l'orchestration des diffents process,et donc, la gestion du timing, batch..

Bref, au final je ne comprends pas vraiment ta question ou ce que tu veux partager..? serais tu tent de dire que le BPM n'a pas lieu d'exister?

----------


## ludovic.fernandez

Dsol pour ce long silence : beaucoup d'occupation, je reviendrai sur vos propos plus longuement ds que possible.  Tout d'abord, je tiens  signaler que je ne confond pas les BPM et l'urbanisation. En second lieu, si l'on s'attarde sur le site de TIBCO, on pourra lire le mme tat de fait que celui que je fais : les solutions BPM/SOA ne peuvent rpondre compltement  la problmatique de BPM sans solution BPM/EAI. Or, dans un SOA, il ne faut pas se tromper, la plupart des applications sont propritaires sans ncessairement de possibilit d'interfaage sur des informations de monitorage mtier.

Concernant ma dfinition du BPM, elle ne se limite pas  la simple dfinition des processus mtier ou au schedule management, mais aussi par exemple  l'archivage, au reporting, au monitoring et  la notion de consistency checks.

XI, Solution Manager et donc par consquent Introscope ne permettent pas le management des chaines mtiers mais uniquement la vrification du bon droulement du processus : comment pourrait-on tre alert et ragir correctement si une transaction financire dans un SI bancaire  n'a pas t normalement processe sans connatre la nature de cette transaction ? En d'autres termes, si ma transaction vaut 10Euros, je peux la re-processer dans une huitaine, si elle en vaut des millions, tout le monde ramne ses fesses ! Bref, sur ce monitoring XI, il manque une partie fondamentale : la consistence du mapping en accord avec la notion de Business Object et de priorits.

En fait, les solutions comme Willi ou Tibco ne s'attardent que sur la technique du systme et mme si elles offrent une possibilit d'interfaage et d'implmentation, elles ne pourront jamais rcuprer une informationqui n'existe pas. Aucune solution n'est rellement adapte  l'application en quelque sorte. Seul un BPM/EAI peut y rpondre mais encore faut-il que Microsoft ou autres diteurs fournissent l'information ou ouvrent leurs sources ! Sinon, pour ma part, sans avoir trouv une solution compltement adapte, je dveloppe la mienne (justement base sur XI, Solution Manager et autres applications).

Au final, si vous prfrez tendre la discussion sur vos mthodes d'urbanisation, je n'y vois aucun soucis.
L.

----------


## mika_l95

Est -tu aller voir du cot de HP avec notament les solutions HP openview pour le BAM, 
sinon je voulais savoir si quelqu'un a deja utilis ou utilise jBPM, shark et jawe?


merci

----------


## Mat.M

> L'emploi abusif des sigles n'est peut-tre pas fait pour nous faire partager ton problme :
> 
> entre  BPM, BAM, "B, M, {S}", BlackBoxes, KPI, Retail, Corporate, SRM, SOA .................


+1
 ::king::

----------


## easysoft

Je travaille avec un "nouveau" venu en Europe qui s'appelle Appian. Sa suite BPM  permet la modlisation et l'excution des process human/human/systems mais aussi d'orchestrer des process systems/systems et bien sr le monitoring et reporting de tous ces process.

Il convient tout  fait aux problmatiques de BAM grace  sa capacit d'intgration et de communication via message queuing, web services, etc...

Pour le reporting plus pouss, il peut se plugger sur une base OLAP!

----------


## lenombre18

bonjour,
S'il vous plait, je voudrais savoir en quoi consiste l'automatisation dans le BPM?
j'ai un expos sur "l'automatisation de processus mtier" et je me demande si c'est du BPM ou du BPA.
Merci

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Salut,

Pour te faire une ide de ce qu'est le BPM sans avoir a installer 10000 trucs, tu peux essayer des downloader Bonita et jouer avec. C'est open-source et la prise en main est rapide. Tu pourras facilement te faire ton ide et y avoir une vision plus claire du BPM.

----------

